# Dual Saw: As seen on TV opinions



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Guys, I have a big demo project I'm starting and I got hooked by the infomercial. Do y'all think this thing is for real? I'm thinking about ordering one, but I've got to say I'm leery about anything "as seen on TV". I reckon if it was the real deal, DeWalt would be making it.

Please give me your opinions. Thanks, Sandy

https://www.dualsaw.com


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

On the FAQ's page it states only a 1 1/8 cutting depth. That was a deal breaker for me.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm looking at the same thing.. I've seen the commercial and I am skeptical also. It looks like it was or is originally called Startwin overseas. 
http://www.startwin.tv/?mmod=staticContent&IDf=6&clang=EN&es_home_page=1

Craftsman has made one for a while now ( Craftsman 6-1/8 in. Twin Cutter Electric Saw ) but it gets good and bad reviews. seems about half burn up motors and the others do fine ??? 110v,

A couple of reviews that will confuse you even more.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/1274396.html

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...twin+cutter+electric+saw&sLevel=0#reviewsWrap

I'm thinking of buying the Sears one and just going slow to watch the heat of the unit to try and not burn it up.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*When I first sat that ad....*

I told my sweetie, "that looks like a winner". I have made a lot of sawdust remodling houses over the last 30 yrs, and prolly lucky to have all my fingers and hands intact, with all the kickbacks.

But, our most astitute research department here, has convinced me otherwise. Maybe with a little better engineering, or a 220 V one and/or table saw for a shop application would work.

They are on the right track, but I would have thought Sears would have researched it and field tested it better.

Later
R3F


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

coachlaw said:


> Guys, I have a big demo project I'm starting and I got hooked by the infomercial. Do y'all think this thing is for real? I'm thinking about ordering one, but I've got to say I'm leery about anything "as seen on TV". I reckon if it was the real deal, DeWalt would be making it.
> 
> Please give me your opinions. Thanks, Sandy
> 
> https://www.dualsaw.com


Come on man - be the cool kid, the first one into the pool and tell us how the water is! (Buy one and let us know!)


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

check out their website. Of the 3 testimonials they are showing, look at the dude on the left. Would you believe anything that dude said? I assume its a dude. May be a dudess.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

An old saying goes---
*"If something sounds to good to be true, it probably aint"*...










How many extenze users that are satisfied do we have out there







Extenze reports

Will Smilin Bobs Enzyte pills make you smile big to? Well, maybe, until you see your credit card bill for the FREE SAMPLEs charging you out the other side

Do you remember any of these famous "As seen on TV" infomercials?

check out the infomercial scam complaint page at INFOMERCIALSCAMS.com . I will say this tho, your dual saw is so new being advertised that its not on the list yet, but, chances are, it probably will be :cop:

* 10 Minute Trainer complaints*
* 12 In One Multivitamin*
* 3 Day Melt With Mitch*
* 30 Minute Money System*
* 48/7 Cleanse*
* 4X Made Easy*
* 5 Hour Energy*
* 6 Second Abs*
* 6 Week Body Makeover*
* 700 Credit Score*
* Ab Chair Deluxe*
* Ab Doer*
* Ab Energizer Scams*
* Ab Exerciser*
* Ab Force Belt*
* Ab Force*
* Ab Lounge*
* Ab Lounge Sport*
* Ab Rocket complaints*
* Ab Roller*
* AB Shark*
* Ab Swing*
* AbCoaster*
* Abcoaster*
* Abtronic*
* AcaiPure*
* Aero Bed*
* Air Climber*
* Aircore Cookware*
* Alexis Vogel*
* All In One*
* Almighty Cleanse*
* Aloette Skin Recovery System*
* Alteril Natural Sleep Aid*
* Amazing Profits by John Beck*
* Antenna Booster*
* Antworks*
* Aqua Globes*
* Aquapel*
* Argenus*
* Armando Montelongo- Flip and Grow Rich*
* Ascentive Finally Fast *
* Atkins Answer*
* Attacking Anxiety*
* Auto Cerm*
* Auto Cool*
* Auto Vent SPV*
* Avacor*
* Awesome Auger*
* Back 2 Life complaints*
* Back Relief Belt - Dr. William Grosso*
* Back2Life Therapeutic Massager*
* Bam Wow*
* Banana Tree*
* Banjo Minnow*
* Bare Minerals*
* barrys bootcamp complaints*
* Be a Real Estate Millionaire*
* Bedazzler*
* Bender Ball*
* Bennoti Coffee And Espresso Maker*
* Better Trades*
* Betty Crocker- Bake N Fill*
* Bill Vaughn*
* Billy Mays- Big City Slider Station*
* Biovaxine*
* Bissell Versus*
* Bit Shooter*
* Bloussant*
* Blox Stain Blocking*
* Blue Max*
* Bobber Wth a Brain*
* Body Flex*
* Body Makeover*
* Body Row*
* Body Solutions*
* Body Vibe*
* Body Victory*
* Bose 321 complaints*
* Bose*
* Bosley complaints*
* Bowflex*
* Bra Baby*
* Brainetics by Mike Byster*
* Bread Knife*
* Brent Austin- Automated Wealth System*
* Broken Gold*
* Bun & Thigh Max*
* Cable Flex*
* Cable shopping network complaints*
* Can Around*
* Cardio Twister by Brenda Dygraf*
* Cardio Twister complaints*
* Carleton Sheets No Down Payment*
* Carol Burnett*
* Cash Flow Generator*
* Casino Royale*
* Celebrate Express *
* Celebrity Sexy Teeth*
* Celebrity Sexy Tooth Whitener*
* ChaLean Extreme*
* Chic Shaper*
* Chitosol*
* Chris Prentiss- The Alcoholism and Addiction Cure*
* Circut Expression*
* Clean and Clear Acne Treatment*
* Cleo Katz Secrets to Foreclosure Fortunes*
* Clip Hook*
* Comfort Pillow*
* Comfort Zone Infrared Heater*
* Compact Resistance Chair*
* Comprehensive Formula*
* Conair Fabric Steamer*
* Contour*
* Convection Oven*
* Coral Calcium*
* Core Rhythms*
* Core Secrets*
* Core360*
* CorEvolution*
* Craft Lite Cutter*
* Crazy Fox Home Business*
* Cricut complaints*
* Cris Chico- Virtual Wholesaling*
* Crosley Songwriter *
* Cross Crunch*
* Crunchless Abs*
* Cutlery corner complaints*
* Cybersonic Toothbrush*
* Cylapril*
* Dab N Smear*
* Darren Salkeld- Infinite Income Plan*
* Dave Espino - Auctions For Income*
* Dean Graziosi Customers Speak Out*
* Dean Martin Variety Hour*
* Debt Cures- Kevin Trudeau*
* Deluxe Aero Bed*
* Dermacia*
* Dermal Tone Facial Toning System*
* DERMITAGE *
* Diet-ZX Scams*
* Direct Buy*
* Don Lapre - Making Money*
* Donald Trump- Trump University*
* Dr Frank s Pain Spray*
* Dr. Ho's Double Massage*
* Dr. Ho's Muscle Massage*
* Dream Body- Body Shaper*
* Dream Lash*
* Drill Doctor Work Sharp*
* DTV4PC- Direct TV 4 PC*
* Dual Action Cleanse*
* Dual Drill*
* Eagle One Nano Car Wax*
* Ear Lifts*
* Easy Curve*
* Easy Curves*
* Ebay Internet Auction Kit*
* Ecoquest Air Purifiers*
* Eden Pure*
* Edge Master*
* Eggstractor*
* Enamel White*
* Enleve Hair Removal Cream*
* Enzyte*
* Epiclear*
* Essential R&B*
* Evercleanse*
* Everlast*
* Everlife Flashlight*
* Express 101*
* Extenze*
* Eye Q*
* EZComb Hair Styler*
* Faraday Flashlight*
* Fast Abs Scams*
* Federal Loan Modification*
* Feed the Children complaints*
* Fein Multimaster complaints*
* FINDIT*
* Finishing Touch*
* Firmalift complaints*
* Fitness Made Simple*
* Flashlight*
* Flat Fold Colander*
* Flat Hose*
* Flavor Wave Oven Deluxe*
* Flexi Hose*
* Flip Fold*
* Flirty Girl Fitness *
* Floam*
* Flower Power*
* Fluidity Bar*
* Focus Factor*
* FoldTuk *
* Food Saver*
* For the rest of us*
* Forearm Forklift Conplaints*
* Franklin Mint*
* Free Money*
* Fresh Start Diet*
* Friends Game*
* FRS Healthy Energy*
* Fullbar*
* Furminator Deshedding Tool*
* Galvanic Face Spa*
* Garden Groom complaints*
* Garment Steamer*
* Garmin Golf GPS*
* Gazelle Freestyle*
* Gazelle Freestyle Elite*
* GeMagic*
* George Foreman Grill*
* George Foreman Spin Fryer*
* George Foremen Rotisserie*
* Giovannis Roll Out Piano*
* Girls Gone Wild*
* Glass Wizard*
* Google Money Tree*
* Grant Funding Solutions*
* Gravity Force Trainer*
* Green caps complaints*
* Green Tea Xtreme*
* Griddler*
* Grip N Flip*
* GS-27 Scratch Remover*
* GT Xpress*
* Guys Gone Wild*
* Gym 5000*
* H20 Mop*
* H2O Vac Turbo*
* Haan*
* Hagee Ministry complaints*
* Hair Club for Men & Women*
* Hair-ZX Scams*
* Hairmade*
* Handy Hook Mirror*
* Handy Switch*
* HD Vision Wrap Around Sunglasses *
* HD Vision Wraparounds complaints*
* HD Wraparound sunglasses complaints*
* Heat Surge Miracle Heater*
* Herbalife*
* Hercules Hook*
* http://www.infomercialscams.com/scams/hip_hop_abs_complaints*

CONT....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

CONT...

* Hip Hop Abs*
* Hip Hop Abs*
* Hip-Hop Workout*
* Hollywood 48 Hour Miracle Diet*
* Hollywood's Hottest Video Scams*
* Hover Round Scooter*
* Huggable Hangers*
* Humana*
* Iceland Joint relief complaints*
* Igia Blemish Remover*
* Igia ElectoSage 8*
* Igia Epil Stop*
* Igia Finally Gone*
* Igia Hair Removal System*
* Igia Instant Cover*
* Igia Permanent Kiss*
* Igia Pore Cleanser*
* Infinity Flatiron by Conair*
* Infinity Razor*
* Instant Fisherman*
* Instant White*
* instyler complaints*
* Internet Treasure Chest*
* Inversion Tables*
* Investools*
* Ionic Breeze*
* Ionic Breeze Quadra*
* IQ Derma*
* Iron Gym*
* Isaiah 58*
* Jack Lalanne Power Juicer*
* James Smith*
* Jan Gaudina- Ameradream*
* Jason James- Give Away Riches*
* Jeff Adams- Real Estate Web Profits*
* Jeff Kaller*
* Jeff Paul - Making Money In Your Underwear*
* Jo Jo Psychic Network Scams*
* John Alexander Real Estate*
* John Beck Free and Clear*
* John Beck's Tax Lien Course*
* John Cummuta- Transforming Debt To Wealth*
* Johnny Carson*
* Joyce Meyer Ministry complaints*
* Juiceman*
* Juven*
* Kaboom*
* Kathy Smith's Project You*
* Kettlenetics complaints*
* Kinoki Foot Pads*
* KitchenAid Artisan Stand Mixer*
* Kiyoseki Mineral Ceramic Styler*
* Kodak Printer*
* Kreg*
* Kymaro Body Shaper*
* land rider complaints*
* Lateral Thigh Trainer*
* Lauren Hutton Face Disk*
* Lazer Storm Vac (Formerly by Singer)*
* Le Presse*
* Leak Ender 2000*
* Lean Mean Fryer*
* Leg Magic*
* Lens Dr.*
* Leptopril*
* LIFE complaints*
* LifeLock*
* Lifestyle Lift*
* Lift SP Instant Face Lift*
* Light Relief*
* Lint B Gone*
* Lipozene*
* Liquid Sleep*
* Listen Up Personal Sound Amplifier*
* LitterMaid*
* LitterMaid Mega*
* Little Giant Ladder*
* Load Modification Helpline*
* Lonesome Dove by TVAtlas*
* Lou Vukas*
* Loud N Clear*
* Lucidal*
* Luminator Sunglasses*
* Luminess Air*
* Magic Bullet Blender*
* Magic Jack*
* Magic Jack*
* Magic Jack*
* Malibu Pilates*
* Matthew Lesko - Free Money*
* MaxiGlide*
* MDR*
* Meaningful Beauty*
* Medicus Driver*
* Mega Math*
* Mega Memory*
* Mega Speed Reading*
* Memories Direct*
* Micro Fiber*
* Mighty Mend It*
* Mighty Putty*
* Milinex Power Storm Vac*
* Mini Stepper*
* Minute Brite*
* Miracle Blade*
* Miss Cleo Psychic Scams*
* Monica Main- Short Sale Real Estate Cash Flow System*
* Monster 1200 steam cleaner complaints*
* Monster 1200 Steamer*
* Moon Sand Castle Kit*
* Moon Sand*
* More Natural Cures Revealed - Kevin Trudeau*
* Mortage Free For Life- Secrets Banks and Lenders Dont Want You To Know*
* Mortgage Free*
* Moving Men*
* Multi 7*
* Multi Mixer*
* Multimaster*
* Murad Acne Complex*
* Murad Resurgence complaints*
* MXZ Saw*
* My Lil Reminder*
* My Rotisserie*
* My Web Cash System*
* MyGym Fitness System*
* Nads Hair Gel*
* National Grants Conference*
* Natural Advantage*
* Natural Cures - Kevin Trudeau*
* Natural Health Certified Hoodia*
* Natural White*
* New Body Shaper*
* Nicer Dicer*
* Nicer Dicer*
* No No Hair Remover*
* No Pain Spray*
* Nu-wave complaints*
* Nutri System*
* Nutrisystem Advanced*
* Obama Commemorative Coin*
* Oldies But Goodies*
* Omega XL*
* One Sweep Broom*
* One Touch Can Opener*
* Open X*
* Optic1050 Binoculars*
* Orange Glo*
* Orbitrek Platinum*
* Oreck Air Purifier*
* Oreck XL Platinum*
* Owl Light*
* Oxiclean*
* P-Slin*
* Paper Shredder*
* Passion-zx Scams*
* Pasta Express*
* Pasta N More*
* Patch Perfect*
* PediPaws*
* Peel Away the Pounds*
* Pentabosol*
* Perfect Pigment*
* Perfect Power 3x*
* Perfect Pushup*
* Pest Offense*
* Pet Vac*
* Pet Zoom Brush*
* Peticure*
* Phase 4 Orthotics*
* Philosophy*
* Pilates Power Gym*
* Pirates of the Caribbean Playset*
* Point N Paint*
* Pool Devil*
* Posture Perfect*
* Power 90*
* Power 90X*
* Power Antenna*
* Power Colon Cleanse*
* Power Juicer complaints*
* Power Mixer*
* Power Wash*
* Powerstorm*
* Premiere Trade*
* Pressa Bella Dry Steam Iron*
* Preston Ely- Real Freedom Inc*
* Principal Secret complaints*
* Pro Seal*
* Proactiv Solution*
* Probate profits complaints*
* Procede*
* Propolene*
* Prosvent*
* Psychic Friends Network*
* Pure Sleep*
* Q Ray Bracelet*
* Quantum Pendant*
* Quick Brite*
* Quick Cash From Craigslist*
* Quick Chop*
* Quixtar / Amway Global*
* Ready Strip*
* Red Exerciser*
* Relacore*
* Restore 4*
* Revitacel Skin System*
* Revo Styler*
* Richard Simmons Blast N Go*
* Richard Simmons Blast Off the Pounds*
* Riddex Plus complaints*
* Robert Allen- Multiple Streams of Income*
* Robert Kiyosaki- Rich Dad Poor Dad*
* Rock Ballads*
* Rockin Body*
* Rockwell Jawhorse*
* Roll N Grow*
* Ron LeGrand*
* Ronco Showtime Six Star Knife*
* Roni Lynn Deutch Attorney*
* Roomba Vacuum*
* Rosetta Stone*
* Ruby Red Supplement*
* Rug Doctor*
* Russ Dalbey - America's Note Network*
* Russ Dalbey - Winning in the Cash Flow Business*
* Sacrowedgy*
* Samurai Shark*
* Save a Blade complaints*
* Save a Blade*
* Scalp med complaints*
* Sensa*
* Shadow Boxer*
* Shamwow*
* Shapely Secrets*
* Shark Steam Blaster*
* Shark VX3*
* Shed Ender*
* Sheer Cover*
* Short Cuts To Internet Millions*
* Simoniz- Fix It Scratch Removal*
* Singer Storm Vac*
* Six Figure Cash Machine*
* Skinny Switch Secret*
* Slap Chop*
* Sleep number complaints*
* Slim Clip*
* Slim Down Solution*
* Slim In 6*
* Slim n Lift*
* SlimQuick*
* Smart Abs*
* Smart Clip*
* Smart Gym*
* Smartware*
* SMC*
* Snuggies*
* Sonic Blade*
* Sonic Scrubber*
* Sonicrafter- Rockwell*
* Sonoma Express Cooker*
* South Beach Diet*
* Space Bag*
* Speciality Merch.corp*
* Spin Spa*
* Spinlash*
* Spinning*
* Spongetech- Smooth Away*
* Spot GPS*
* Steam buddy complaints*
* Steam Buggy*
* Steam Shark*
* Stick Shark*
* Stir Magic*
* Stonedine Pans*
* Suction Cup Hook*
* Super Blue Stuff*
* Super Smile*
* Supple complaints*
* Supple*
* Sweep N Mop*
* Swivel Sweeper*
* Taser C2*
* Ted Thomas Investing Tax Liens & Deeds*
* Teeter Hang Ups complaints*
* Teeter Hang Ups- Inversion Table*
* Tempur-Pedic Mattress*
* Testimonials*
* Than Merrill- Wholesaling U*
* The Bean*
* The Firm*
* The Firm Total Body Transfirmation System*
* http://www.infomercialscams.com/scams/the_firm_wave_complaints*

cont....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

cont...

* The Firm Wave*
* The Greatest Vitamin in the World*
* The Midnight Special*
* The Soul Story*
* The Total Core Cmplaints*
* The Weight Loss Cure*
* The World's Greatest Treasury of Health Secrets*
* Thera Shower*
* Thermo Slim*
* Think A Little Different - Dean Graziosi*
* Think and Lose*
* Thomas Kish- Cash Flow Experts*
* Tim Cavalari- Auto Excel 2 Wealth*
* Tim Mai's VirtualVesting Secrets*
* Tim Taylor- Real Estate Success Coach*
* Titan Peeler*
* Tobi Steamer*
* Topsy Turvy Tomato Planter- Hanging Tomato*
* Torso Track 2*
* Torso Track*
* Total Body TranfFIRMation Sysytem*
* Total Gym*
* Total Trimmer*
* Tread Climber*
* Trim Spa*
* TriVita*
* True Ceramic Pro*
* Turbie Twist*
* Turbo Cooker*
* Turbo Jam*
* Turbo Tiger*
* Turbo Twister*
* Turtle Wax Ice Polish complaints*
* Tweeze*
* Twin Draft Guard*
* Ultimate Healing*
* Unbelievable - Sheryl Tiegs*
* University Medical*
* Urban Rebounder*
* US Coin Network*
* Veggie9 Vegetable Cleanse *
* Velform Sauna Belt*
* Vidalia Slice Wizard*
* Video Professor*
* Vitapower*
* Vonage Phone Service*
* Walk Away the Pounds*
* Walk Away the Pounds for Abs*
* Walk Fit Orthotics*
* Wallet Pix *
* water4gas*
* Wealth of Help*
* Weider Crossbow*
* Wellenex*
* Wen Haircare System complaints*
* WI YU Tea*
* Wind Storm Vac*
* Winsor Pilates*
* Wizetrade*
* Wonder Hanger*
* Worx*
* Xenadrine*
* Xpress 101*
* Year Round Tomatoes complaints*
* Yoga Booty Ballet*
* Yoplus- Yoplait Yogurt*
* Your Baby Can Read*
* Youth Cocktail*
* Youthful Essence complaints*
* Youthology*
* Zap 2000*
* Zero Odor*

Who knows, hopefully the dual saw will be everything it says it is :cheers:

Let us know if you get it how things

The "_I wouldnt buy it just yet_" Hog

PS: How may fish have yall caught on your Banjo Minnow or Bobber with a brain :biggrin:


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

if anthony sullivan and billy mays say it's okay, it must be.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Red3Fish said:


> I told my sweetie, "that looks like a winner". I have made a lot of sawdust remodling houses over the last 30 yrs, and prolly lucky to have all my fingers and hands intact, with all the kickbacks.
> 
> But, our most astitute research department here, has convinced me otherwise. Maybe with a little better engineering, or a 220 V one and/or table saw for a shop application would work.
> 
> ...


But really now, let's face it- Sears power tools are FAR from even Mid grade!


----------



## bayrunner (Sep 26, 2004)

Looks great but I can't imagine the blades will last. 

If you buy that would you be interested in purchasing my new product "The Bill Eliminator". For only $19.95 (plus s&h) I will send you my new device that will eliminate all of your bills. Plus, if you act now, I will send you a second pair of scissors at no charge.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Hard to beat a Sawzall type reciprocating saw for demo work Sandy.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

Makita makes one similar to this but in 18 volt Lithium Ion.
I think big secret is the blade.


----------



## bcampbell (Jul 20, 2007)

I have one of the Sears ones, and it worked great until I tried to use it. It is now sitting on the shelf with a burnt up motor. I would take it back to Sears, but am too embarassed to admit buying it.


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

*Well..... " wow my reply is long....."*

Well, I bought the Sears model this morning and put it to work for a while...

As the blogs I read said, a lot of people had issues with them burning up so I took it a little easy on the new tool ( which is not normal for me ). The instructions give a max metal thickness of 1/8" and that is exactly what I was cutting in order to put a window into a shipping container. I started with one of the 36" long cuts and finished it with no problem. I stopped and felt the unit, it did not feel hot at all but to be safe I sat it down and popped a top on a cold one to cool off a bit. When I went back to pick it up I felt it again and it had heated up drastically. I sat it back down and finished off the cold one, again, it was even hotter. Luckily I had taken some metal cutoff blades with me in case it did not work so I finished the job with my little Makita.
It does throw some pretty large bits of steel, more at first until you can get it settled into the piece properly but I have to admit I was surprised how fast it went through the steel. I did not get any hard pull from it like with the cutoff blades. The instructions say that the blades are good for 60 ft of cutting though I'm not sure that is at max thickness material. If I had not read the blogs, I would have burned this one up on the first job like a lot of others. The instructions state( medium" use , 30 minutes on, 10 minutes rest until it cools to ambient). No way, more like 10 minutes use, 1 hour rest at least on 1/8 " steel plate.... Wood, I have no idea. I'll try and remember to take some scrap lumber to play with next time.
I'd say it would be very good for some uses but it is not going to make an everyday, medium use tool unless it is for maybe quick small jobs that last only a few seconds then it is rested for a good while. 
I didn't have any other materials to cut as a test but it did go through the 1/8" plate pretty good, faster than the Makita and a 1/16" metal "abrasive " blade... If the Dualsaw is made like the Makita then I'd say it would definitely be usefull, if it is made like the Sears, then definitely save you money for something else. ( the Sears is on sale righ now for $ 109.00 so I went for it.)
Wait and see how the reviews come out on the Dualsaw as more people buy it.

I did get the window in the wall ! I was a lot better ( cleaner installation) than the first one, choking on burning paint and grinder dust.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

I received one last month as a gift after my wife viewed the infomercial. I repacked it the same day it came in and called the company for a 'return authorizing number'. 
Not impressed with any of it's features. The small dia blade and short cutting depth, the cost of the blades, the lack of any ergonomics for gripping the thing had a lot to do in rejecting it. Then the shipping cost was sky high. To top off the deal w/the company, they sent two more saws. We just got notice from Amex, the $700+ charges has been wiped. 
I told my wife again not to buy tools for me unless I specify a certain tool and part#, same goes for cloths.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

twoZJs said:


> I received one last month as a gift after my wife viewed the infomercial. I repacked it the same day it came in and called the company for a 'return authorizing number'.
> Not impressed with any of it's features. The small dia blade and short cutting depth, the cost of the blades, the lack of any ergonomics for gripping the thing had a lot to do in rejecting it. Then the shipping cost was sky high. To top off the deal w/the company, they sent two more saws. We just got notice from Amex, the $700+ charges has been wiped.
> I told my wife again not to buy tools for me unless I specify a certain tool and part#, same goes for cloths.


Tell her she can be me all the tools & clothes she wants! Problem solved.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

So nobody here has actually used one 

I hear you grayfish. I have an 18 volt Black and Decker battery powered sawzall. It's great for small jobs, but the batteries are pathetic for longevity. I guess I should buy the real deal. 

As for the dual saw, I think I'm going to try it. I have an old friend that has owed me money for over 4 years and she is finally paying me back with nice sized monthly checks. They have a deal now for a 14 day trial for $9.95, you don't like it, you send it back and you even get the $9.95 back. I just hope they don't pull any of the junk mentioned earlier.


----------

